# ‘Rampage 4 Real’ in review



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

> It was interesting to see Quinton “Rampage” Jackson‘s reality show on Spike. So without further ado let’s go ahead and analyze it in-depth:
> 
> ~ A comparison to other MMA reality shows ~
> 
> ...


http://mma-freak.com/rampage-4-real-review/


----------

